# Do any of you use the "Share" links at the bottom of threads?



## Shaun (7 Jun 2012)

I'm thinking of removing the share links at the bottom of thread pages and wondered if any of you use them at all?

You can still access the share buttons using the perma-link - the little number with a hash in from at the right-hand bottom corner of each post - but I don't want to remove the ones at the bottom of the page if people are using them.

Let me know.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2012)

I haven't used them.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2012)

Nor me.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2012)

nope


----------



## theclaud (7 Jun 2012)

Nope.


----------



## fatblokish (7 Jun 2012)

I don't know.


----------



## Theseus (7 Jun 2012)

Didn't even notice them until now.


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2012)

He he ... it's not looking good for the share links ... mmmwwwggghahahahah


----------



## Norm (7 Jun 2012)

Do you think I want to publish anything I write here against my real name!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jun 2012)

No, though at times I have been tempted


----------



## Nihal (8 Jun 2012)

Yes of course,not with other people though.Only with the darkest part of my mind


----------



## fimm (8 Jun 2012)

I don't use them, and on my work computer I think they slow the page load down - I see messages about "waiting for platform.twitter" (along those lines). It is quite irritating and sometimes leads me to go elsewhere for my forum fix... I already have avatars and signatures turned off on that machine.


----------



## rusky (8 Jun 2012)

I have but wouldn't miss them if they disappeared


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2012)

fimm said:


> I don't use them, and on my work computer I think they slow the page load down - I see messages about "waiting for platform.twitter" (along those lines). It is quite irritating and sometimes leads me to go elsewhere for my forum fix... I already have avatars and signatures turned off on that machine.


 
This is why I'm looking to get rid of them - the page completion is reliant upon these third-party servers completing their data delivery - and since I don't think many people actually use the links, I think we'd be better off without them. 

No one is really clambering to keep them so I'll likely remove them over the weekend and hopefully everyone will see some benefit.


----------



## User269 (8 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


> I'm thinking of removing the share links at the bottom of thread pages and wondered if any of you use them at all?
> 
> You can still access the share buttons using the perma-link - the little number with a hash in from at the right-hand bottom corner of each post - but I don't want to remove the ones at the bottom of the page if people are using them.
> 
> ...


 
The what?


----------



## Manonabike (8 Jun 2012)

Nope


----------



## summerdays (8 Jun 2012)

Nor me .... I'd be more likely to cut and paste I think (at least I know how to use that).


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2012)

Share on Twitter... er nope. Share on Google+1... nope. Share with FaceBitch... definitely nope


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2012)

Okay, links removed.


----------



## Nihal (9 Jun 2012)




----------



## Nihal (9 Jun 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> Share with FaceBitch... definitely nope


???????


----------



## Noodley (9 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


> Okay, links removed.


 
Wish I had got as far as this post before I went looking to find out what the feck you were on about!


----------



## fimm (11 Jun 2012)

I think that has made a difference, thank you.


----------

